# Spring is in the air



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all,

With the weather starting to turn the corner who would be interested in having a sort of online competition? Using a standard target. 25 shots or whatever. Maybe it could be monthly? I'm not sure if this has been discussed before. But it would exhibit a good display of integrity and an opportunity to compete with fellow enthusiasts.	Yardage, Targets, etc could all be worked out by somebody with far more experience than me. Maybe after we get it worked out prizes and gear could be an option?

Any interest?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Bunny Buster use to do this and give away two slingshots. One for best target and another for a in the hat drawing. Unfortunately there was little interest and he stoped it several months ago. Maybe if there was a lot of interest again he would do it. JT


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

That sounds like fun. I'm a poor shooter, but getting a little better each time I shoot a few times. This type of contest would certainly motivate me to practice more.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I am interested I would be the last probaply but still happy to participate.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

sounds like a plan.

-Make a pdf file with a target, something like a darts bullseye
-10meters or 11 yards (1 meter = 1.0936133 yards) shooting distance.
-Maybe fixed ammo size (20mm balls are easyer to group then 6mm bb's, lol)
-And a set number of shots (I'd suggest 7, but i'm biased) anyhow no more then 10 shots, because of paper ripping after just a few grouped inpacts
-after shooting, one takes a fotograph, or a scan to post the results

Personally, I believe the old chalenge failed because you had to film yourself shooting and measuring the distance etc, a bunch of hassle and you needed a decent camera to film it all (me, beeing a poor cattycollector, do not 'yet' have a camera for this and therefor could not participate)

But on this forum we could do this on honor, as we are all(most) adults and there's no prize but praise to be gained.

Edit:
10 meters and 7 shots are the standard values for the Belgian competition.
10 meters because any less can be lucky shots, and more would require slingshots with quite heavy pull, and are for some, not comfortable to shoot with.
7 shots because we use 7 targets of different sizes, and I feel its a decent number to show skill without a blurr of meshed paper target.
Also suggesting marbles (15mm) as ammo, as they're light( again pull issues) , perfectly round and available all over the world.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

This sounds quite a good idea I reckon.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad to see there is some interest. From the sounds of it we'll be a competitive lot at the lower end as well.. Fighting it out in the basement.









Maybe after we flesh out details and do it a few times we can get prizes and stuff going. I'll donate/buy gear to put up for it.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

interesting idea

here are some targets:

http://lenovoblogs.com/designmatters/files/2009/02/rifle-target.jpg

http://www.seymourpd.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/Buttons/e-target.gif

http://www.laroysairsoft.com/v/vspfiles/assets/images/target1-75.gif

here is an assortment of others:

http://www.huntersneeds.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=63

enjoy!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I love this idea as i don't have a camera but my cell phone does but with a honor system I think it should just be for fun and knowing you did your best.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am up for this.

I think the honor system is good. If someone is lacking that much character to not be honest then he/she can win and stay the miserable person he/she is. They would be the loser, not us.

I appreciate the efforts to get something like this going. currently I only have 3/8 shot though.

Ray


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

njenkins said:


> ...Any interest?...


I think it's a terrific idea, njenkins. I can't compete, but would love to try...









...but if we "standardize" ammo -- It'll probably take awhile for me to dig up the agreed-upon format. (I only shoot 5/16" steel balls and 1/2" white marbles?!)


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well i think everyone here would kick my backside but im in.

We could post pictures in the gallery so every one could see


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! I guess we should decide on the specifics then. Obviously with the tear factor, ammo size and number of shots need to be sorted. I think as mentioned earlier a smaller ammo size like 3/8 would be good for this..

Number of shots; 7? 10?

Distance (Meters/Yards/Other??)

Not really sure what is good for everyone. I think we need a basic standard and should go from there. Whether it's 7 shots/6meters, etc. We can always change ammo size/ target/distance later if we want to.. I think with the weather turning, this is something that could take off and be quite fun!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I shoot 3/8 steal at 10 meters I also shoot marbles think 10 meters is kind of comen outher ammo size i would have to hunt for.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I think 3/8 ammo at 10 meters.







JT


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

3/8 at 10 meters works for me.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

3/8 at 10 meters


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Let's call it decided. 10 shots with 3/8. (not that my grouping would be close enough with a bigger shot that would tear up the paper in one place)

We should agree to post our photo of our target in a specific forum title like. "March target contest."

Is this a challenge where we pick what ever day of the month we choose to shoot, or make it in the last 7 days of the month. The 7 day window allows for weather issues. I really don't care to much as this is to be on the honor system.

Though keeping it in a 7 day window makes for a week of interest seeing all the targets coming in around the same time.

I am very interested to see some of the experienced shooters and what level of proficiency they are at. I don't care if they win. It will give me motivation to improve.

Ray


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I know ill lose all of you will out shoot me but im still in. I like the 7 day window


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well then,
get the target fiqured out...I will play. 3/8 ammo 10 yds. 10 shots?
BB


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

nick,very good idea


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

All I have is marbles and egg sinkers. Were can I get 3/8 steel shot?


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

So. Ten meters? Ten yards? (10 meters = 10.94 yards)?

...Does anyone ever put contrast-color target pasters on the backs of targets to highlite/clarify/repair their groups?



Sarge said:


> All I have is marbles and egg sinkers. Were can I get 3/8 steel shot?


I'm in the same boat. I _just_ ordered a pound of it and will be happy to send you 30 rounds _gratis_ if you can get by with that few? The bad news is that I have dealt with this seller before and he is a s-l-o-w shipper! (Probably two weeks or more from tonight before I'll get it...)









High regards.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sarge said:


> All I have is marbles and egg sinkers. Were can I get 3/8 steel shot?


Trumark's website is a good place (that's where I get mine): Trumark Ammo

They do have a $15 miniumum, so order 4 lbs (500 and some odd rounds). It works out to a bit over $15 + a few bucks for shipping.

Btw, they always ship super fast.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Wonderful idea.

Online competion.

All videos uploaded to a certain channel named slingshotforum on youtube.com.

That would be one of best channel on youtube.com


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

crazyslingshot said:


> All videos uploaded to a certain channel named slingshotforum on youtube.com.
> That would be one of best channel on youtube.com


Someone missed the point of -this- challenge...

I've accidently discovered (a while ago) "3/8 ammo" is 9.5mm ballbearings commonly used in the front-fork-bearing for bikes.
I got mine from the local bike dealer.

From what I'v' understood till now: 10 shots, 3/8 or 9.5mm steelball, ?? meters/yards

Also OP needs to get inhere and sort this mess out.
There's way to much conflicting information in this thread.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Are wrist braces allowed?

Anyway, 10 shots at 10/11 yard distance using 3/8 inch balls and with a picture taken of the target afterwards sounds good to me.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Thwupp, very kind of you to offer that. I should be able to find some. This forum is full of nice folks.
Also thanks to pelleteer and Deimos for the info.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sarge said:


> All I have is marbles and egg sinkers. Were can I get 3/8 steel shot?


I found some on ebay and checked recently and the same seller has more 3/8 good quality shot. They say in their post they have 100,000 til they run out. Quick shipment 1000 shot for 25ish dollars and 10 shipping so around 35 dollars. That will be around 8 pounds of metal that is how they estimate 1000 balls.

Copy and paste this if it doesn't come as a hyper link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-8-375-steel-bearing-balls-sling-shot-balls-1000ct_W0QQitemZ290409007291QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439db9c8bb#ht_500wt_1046


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Rayshot, but I only need a few so I can participate in the contest. I have probably 2000 marbles. I think I saw a small pack of 3/8 shot at an ALCO store. I'll get over there sometime and see if that's what it was.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Rayshot, but I only need a few so I can participate in the contest. I have probably 2000 marbles. I think I saw a small pack of 3/8 shot at an ALCO store. I'll get over there sometime and see if that's what it was.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Let's make this easy. KEEP IT SIMPLE

_*10 shots 3/8 if you have it.*_ If some one doesn't have 3/8 let's keep this light and fun. Use what you have. It's about getting experience with a little contest pressure of 10 do or die shots.

_*At 10 meters*_
*
*
_*Submit a photo your target in the last 7 days of the month .  I don't have filming capability. I also don't have time to spend hours watching everyone shoot. I only want to see their target.*_

_*submit in a forum easily identified like MARCH MONTHLY TARGET CONTEST*_
*
*
_
_


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot hit the







3/8 if you got it if not use what you got post your picture last 7 days of the month


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Great!!! Now, where do we get the proper target?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dragon master's emoticon has a good point, drink up (if you do, in moderation of course) to a March, April, May .... Target contest.

TARGETS! Good point Sarge. I have been using a empty quart Minwax stain cans for targets. What is a standard target we can use.

This may not be much of a threat if you have seen my shooting, but I have been practicing. I am getting better.

*LET THE GAMES BEGIN!! *when we decide on a target.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe this one: http://www.slingshots.com/# just go to where it says "print free target"
it is free and anyone can print it. JT


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Free is good. I like free.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Those targets are good. I have mine printed.

Thanks Jt.

This makes for easy access and uniformity. Hopefully everyone has a printer if not the ring sizes are;

bulls eye 7mm
first circle 55mm
second 90mm (9cm)
third 125mm
outer 168mm


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

So:

Ammo: 3/8' or 9.5mm 
Amount: 10 shots 
Distance: 11 yards or 10 meter
Target: http://www.slingshots.com/html/target-shooting-picture_bk.html
Slingshot: no Limitations

Posting a picture or scan of the destroyed target in the last 7 days of the month.


----------

